
The global landscape of cognition - davesque
http://www.nature.com/articles/srep18112
======
davesque
Press release at the following link:

[http://www.umass.edu/newsoffice/article/how-brain-
architectu...](http://www.umass.edu/newsoffice/article/how-brain-architecture-
leads-abstract)

